# Genki Wave vs. Enhancia Neova



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 1, 2020)

Any perspectives on these two ring motion controllers for sample library usage?

Genki Wave is cheaper, but Neova uses a proprietary protocol for extremely low latency which would be important (though not sure how the latency on the Wave is).

Curious if these would be better than a traditional breath controller (more similar to a Leap Motion).


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 4, 2020)

So I went ahead and purchased the Genki Wave after chatting with the Genki guys a bit. Just received it today and on initial use, it is pretty damn awesome. Very smooth control of CCs / parameters, no discernible latency for me at least compared to using a fader. I need to dig in more - and certainly a lot of this is setting it up properly and learning the movements (controlling 3 parameters at once for example requires more coordination).

This is a good video and I've found it is accurate as well


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Dec 7, 2020)

I would like to hear about any more impressions you have about the Wave.
How does the ring feel? Is it obtrusive when playing the keys, or is it comfortable?
How big is the gesture range? Can you set a large window, say two feet high to effect parameters if you wish?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Dec 7, 2020)

Virtual Virgin said:


> I would like to hear about any more impressions you have about the Wave.
> How does the ring feel? Is it obtrusive when playing the keys, or is it comfortable?
> How big is the gesture range? Can you set a large window, say two feet high to effect parameters if you wish?



So far so good - though still unsure if I will use it longer term vs. faders. I need to practice with it more - but I have a preset set up and it makes something like Infinite Brass incredible to play. The ring is very comfortable. It has an adjustable strap and is very lightweight. I wear it on my non-playing hand (the one that would be on the faders) but I've tried it on my playing hand and it doesn't come in the way at all.

You can make the gesture range big, but you'll just tire yourself out  That's why I've made mine somewhat small so that I don't need to wave my arm around too much and can still hit the extreme ends of the controller range. But if you're performing, maybe you want something big - so you can do that.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Dec 7, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> So far so good - though still unsure if I will use it longer term vs. faders. I need to practice with it more - but I have a preset set up and it makes something like Infinite Brass incredible to play. The ring is very comfortable. It has an adjustable strap and is very lightweight. I wear it on my non-playing hand (the one that would be on the faders) but I've tried it on my playing hand and it doesn't come in the way at all.
> 
> You can make the gesture range big, but you'll just tire yourself out  That's why I've made mine somewhat small so that I don't need to wave my arm around too much and can still hit the extreme ends of the controller range. But if you're performing, maybe you want something big - so you can do that.


Thank you for the report!

I was actually thinking about a larger gesture window to deal with finer control if need be.; or if one wanted to mimic bowing movements, then it would be better to scale to that size. 

I think we get more out of controllers that have customization options for sensitivity, threshold, range, input:output and the like. 

If you come across any more discoveries with it, let us know! It sounds like a good controller.


----------



## Curious (Apr 8, 2021)

Any update or info on the comparison of these two? I just purchased a Wave because it's cheaper but if the Neova is better by a stretch then I'll switch 

Thanks


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 8, 2021)

Curious said:


> Any update or info on the comparison of these two? I just purchased a Wave because it's cheaper but if the Neova is better by a stretch then I'll switch
> 
> Thanks


I don't see anything that would be better with the Neova having used the Wave for a few months now.


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 10, 2022)

Hi,

I'm trying to decide which Midi Controller Ring to get.

Enhancia : *Neova* Ring OR Genki : *Wave* Ring ?

It would be helpful if there was a Neova user on the forum that can provide some feedback on his/her experience so far.

Is the setting up of the Genki Wave Ring, very easy, and fast ? and is it very accurate, responsive, and low-latency ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## muziksculp (Jan 11, 2022)

OK, 

I went ahead, and ordered the Neova Ring from Enhancia.


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jan 11, 2022)

The Wave is excellent, very low latency, continues to get updates. Not sure about Neova but I don’t regret the Wave as my choice.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Jul 10, 2022)

I've just discovered the Enhancia Neova today and now I read on their website that they ceased their activity in April 2022. What a pity! A product that seemed so interesting...

I have seen that it is still being sold on some pages as if it were a Roland product, but anything is mentioned on the Roland official website.

I think, unfortunately, there is only one alternative left now...


----------



## tmpc (Jul 23, 2022)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> The Wave is excellent, very low latency, continues to get updates. Not sure about Neova but I don’t regret the Wave as my choice.


Do you know if the Wave's rechargeable Lithium Polymer battery can be replaced by the user when it eventually fails to hold a charge?


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 23, 2022)

tmpc said:


> Do you know if the Wave's rechargeable Lithium Polymer battery can be replaced by the user when it eventually fails to hold a charge?


Don't know / think so - but you should email Genki.


----------



## tmpc (Jul 23, 2022)

Thanks for getting back to me so soon. I have emailed them, but so far no reply. No info on their website or in the manual. It's ridiculous.


----------



## tmpc (Jul 25, 2022)

I received a reply from Genki this morning. The battery is NOT replaceable. It's not even a standard battery. So, beyond losing the ability to use a $250 device when it stops working, just chuck it in a landfill . . . because you can never have enough electronic waste. Nice!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 25, 2022)

tmpc said:


> I received a reply from Genki this morning. The battery is NOT replaceable. It's not even a standard battery. So, beyond losing the ability to use a $250 device when it stops working, just chuck it in a landfill . . . because you can never have enough electronic waste. Nice!


What’s the expected lifespan of the battery? If it’s like 100 hours, I’d understand the concern. If it’s 10,000 hours, it is unlikely most would expend that anytime soon.


----------



## ChoPraTs (Jul 25, 2022)

I understand tmpc's concern. I have had bad experiences with several wireless headphones that after a few years of use begin to fail due to battery. And small devices like this ring, I'm afraid they suffer from the same problem. Batteries degrade and even when not used over time. So it would be interesting if the batteries of this type of device could be replaced. If after 3 or 4 years after buy it, it starts to fail, it would be a shame.


----------



## tmpc (Jul 25, 2022)

The battery charge cycle count isn't specified. If you use it a lot and have to recharge it every day, I can believe that it could be dead in five years. I don't know about you, but I get attached to a thing like this. It affects how I work and takes a fair amount of effort to get proficient at controlling it. The Enhancia Neova is the same way.

All this talk about the environment, recycling, and global warming, and then you see actions like this. Ridiculous!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Jul 25, 2022)

I agree it is unfortunate - and not particularly environmentally friendly. However, they are a small company, selling a small number of these (Enhancia went bust), and I can imagine introducing a replaceable rechargeable battery may have introduced design complexities and additional manufacturing costs. Most countries have places you can drop-off battery products for proper recycling. There are numerous electronics out there from far larger, more sophisticated manufacturers (by orders of magnitude) that don't support replacing the rechargeable battery. Maybe focus your screams of "ridiculous" towards their products? This clearly isn't the right product for you.


----------

